# How to stop a parrot going through a catflap?



## hucker (May 16, 2017)

Short of buying an expensive chip controlled catflap, and having the cats lose the collars all the time or having them all implanted with one, how do I have a catflap which the cats can go through but my parrots can't?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

you cant

microchip catflap is the only way.

Also if your cats go outside you should have them all microchipped anyway


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

As above, you can get cat flaps that only work with microchips. Either that, or just let the cats out manually and close the flap permanently.


----------



## hucker (May 16, 2017)

With 6 cats I can't let them out manually, they end up doing their business in the house. And no I won't microchip my cats or neuter them, its completely unnecessary and barbaric.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

hucker said:


> With 6 cats I can't let them out manually, they end up doing their business in the house. And no I won't microchip my cats or neuter them, its completely unnecessary and barbaric.


Jesus wept.

Worms. Can. Open.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*hucker* said,

_*With 6 cats* I can't let them out manually, *they end up doing their business in the house*. _
...
_______________________________
.
.
U have 6 cats, & no litter-boxes - am i reading this correctly?
.
.

*hucker* said,
....
And no *I won't microchip* my cats *or neuter* them, it's *completely unnecessary and barbaric*.
________________________________
.
microchipping free-roaming pet cats is not needed & "barbaric"?
Let alone all cats being reproductively intact! - wow. Just wow.
.
.
.


----------



## hucker (May 16, 2017)

How would you like it if the government forced you to have your testicles or the female equivalent removed without your consent? I would never do that to an animal. It's natural for them to make babies, and that's the way they should be.

And of course I have no litter boxes, they do it outside! Litter boxes absolutely stink!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

*Ignores the troll*


----------



## hucker (May 16, 2017)

You can't be serious?! I'm not trolling, I'm pointing out that if you love your pet cats, you would treat them like a human being. Would you neuter your own children without their consent? You disgust me. I'd jail anyone neutering a cat. LEAVE THEM ALONE!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not trolling maybe but your attitude towards neutering/spaying is totally against the way that the majority of the members here think. It cannot be equated with human reproduction.
_An average *cat* has 1-8 *kittens* per litter and 2-3 litters per year. During her productive life, one female *cat* could *have* more than 100 *kittens*. A single pair of *cats* and their *kittens can* produce as many as 420,000 *kittens* in just 7 years._
Is this what you want for your pets?

I wish you luck in trying to stop your parrots from getting out and think a microchip would be the best way but am closing this before it becomes an unpleasant argument


----------

